# My Piranha Setups



## furyking (Aug 18, 2013)

My link

My link

My link

My link

My link

My link

My link

not sure if u guys can see the videos im new . thought id post some stuff I had.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Nice vids!

I know some of the tank descriptions were in the videos, but mind telling us more about your tanks?


----------



## furyking (Aug 18, 2013)

My main tank is a 180gallon. I started off with 11 red belly piranha at around half an inch, ended up selling most of them off and now I got 1 piraya around 11 inch,1 Caribe around 5 inch,3 reds around 5 inch. The tanks got a marine land 1300gph powerhead, fx5 filter, and a AC110. The stand was a custom build I did all myself haha was a lot of fun. Tanks 6 feet by 2 feet by 2 feet. sorry for grammar.


----------



## furyking (Aug 18, 2013)

doesn't really show how I built it but took me about a week or so all together to get it done.
and I got a black piranha 5 inch or around now, its a Xingu rhom.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice collection you got there!...Thanks for sharing!...


----------



## furyking (Aug 18, 2013)

And my piraya I got off marco on here. measured its gotta be 10-11 inch, haven't checked yet tho.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

wonderful


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

Thats a nice big setup man. Like the engraving/carving in the stand. My stands main structure is nearly identical to yours but on a smaller scale.


----------



## furyking (Aug 18, 2013)

thanks a lot guys


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

Makes me want to break out ye'ol wood burning kit and make a sign for my tank...lol


----------



## furyking (Aug 18, 2013)

my new rhom and tank setup I pick up acouple days ago.

pics of my other rhom I had for awhile not both in 55gal's for my

first two pics are of new rhom and other two are of old rhom.

new one is around 6.5 inch and old rhom is around 5 inch


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Love the 180 and digging the lil Rhom's


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

furyking...love it man. that tank and the rhomb are absolutely awesome. guys got tons of space...always nice to see someone who obviously loves their fish


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Wooo full nice table


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice looking rhoms!...


----------



## furyking (Aug 18, 2013)

My link My link My link Update vids on my New rhom 6.5-7 inch long showing sum sick aggression. also has sum nice gold and purple looking diamond. thanks guys


----------



## furyking (Aug 18, 2013)

new mixed shoal feeding abit of a over fieeding this one tho but best I could get for now


----------

